# DC HO Motors at Richfield Show Sunday 4/26:



## hawg78 (Sep 24, 2004)

Just wanted to let folks know I will be at the Richfield, Ohio show again this Sunday selling my armatures for the usual 20% off my website price.

Also, I will have my new triple lamination Drag Arms there at 3.0, 2.0, and 0.08 ohms.

Hope to see you there.


----------

